# لو اي حدعايزه حاجه عن صباغه الاقمشه يقولي او البويات



## h.chemist (2 مارس 2008)

لو اي حدعايزه حاجه عن صباغه الاقمشه يقولي او البويات


----------



## mada2000 (4 مارس 2008)

ياريت اى كتب او تركيبات لورنيشات الأخشاب


----------



## لوف ستي (4 مارس 2008)

*شكر وتقديرومساعده*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم علي العرض القيم

نعم انا بحاجه لفورملات وتراكيب الدهان الاكريلك الخارجي المستحلب ( املشن )

وتركيبة الدهانات الزياتيه اللامعه الوجه الاخير

بامكانك مراسلتي مبدايا علي الرسائل الخاصه هنا او الرد هنا

لنتمكن من التواصل

انا بانتظار ردك

اعطر وارق تحياتي لك وللجميع
سلاااام


----------



## زياد محمد (5 مارس 2008)

انا عايز كل حاجة عن صباغة الاقمشة 
كيف يتم تركيب الالوان لااعطاء اللون المطلوب 
كيف تتم صباغة القطن والبوليستر والالكريليك وخيوط البروبيلن و ................... الخ 
اهم الصبغات التجارية المستعملة و الوانها 



والف الف شكر الك


----------



## h.chemist (5 مارس 2008)

بخصوص الصباغه للقطن يتم عمل الاتي 
بعد عمليه كسر البياض يتم وضع الملح ثم ترفع الي 60 درجه مئويه ثم تترك القماش لمده 20 دقيقه ثم تدخل الصبغه علي دفعات قليله ثم تترك لمده 20 دقيقه ثم الاش علي دفعات وببط شديد جدا ثم تترك لمده 60 دقيقه 
بخصوص البولستر توضع الصبغه علي دفعات ثم ترفع 80 ثم الي 100 درجه في الدقيقه ثم 130 درجتين في القيقه ثم تترك القماش بعد الرفع لمده نصف ساعه ثم يتم التبريد ببط ثم التبريد العادي

ارجو انك توضح بالضبط انت عايز ايه بالتحيد


----------



## ياسر الكيميائى (6 مارس 2008)

شكر صديقى الغالى


----------



## لوف ستي (6 مارس 2008)

*مساء الخير*

مشكور كتير علي العرض
بس يا ريتك ترد علينا

سلام


----------



## h.chemist (6 مارس 2008)

الدهانات الخارجية :
تختلف الدهانات الداخلية عن الخارجية في اللآتي :
تجهيز السطح حيث يفضل إستخدام لسيلر بعد نظافة السطح بالكمبروسور أو البلاور مع مسحه بقطعة قماش 0
يراعى أن يكون سمك المعجون أقل ما يمكن (من 0.5 إلى 1 مم) 0
تكون جميع االخامات مخصصة للإستخدام الخارجي بدءا من المعجون حتى التشطيب النهائي لتتحمل درجات الحرارة والظروف الجوية المختلفة 0
يراعى ان يكون سمك الدهان اقل ما يمكن خاصة في الكوارتز والجرافياتو منعا للتشقق 0
يراعى أن تكون الألوان ثابتة وجيدة ومخلطة ميكانيكيا بالكومبيوترلتكون الأكاسيد المستخدمة تتحمل درجات الحرارة والرطوبة والعوامل الجوية الأخرى 0
خلط الألوان بالكمبيوتر
إستحدث العلم لحديث طريقة خلط الألوان بالكمبيوتر لتلاشي مشاكل الخلط اليدوي بواسطة االنقاشين بجانب ضمان النسب السليمة و ضمان الأكاسيد الجيدة 000هذا بجانب العدد الكبير من الألوان ودرجاتها التي وصلت إلى أكثر من 15000 لون 
وما على المهندس أو المقاول إلا إختيار اللون من فاتورة الألوان بالأرقام المطلوبة ويقوم الكمبيوتر وجهاز الخلط الملحق به بعمل اللون المطلوب 
و يفيد هذ النظام عند الرغبة في إستكمال الكميات المطلوبة فتضمن ثبات اللون بالدرجة المطلوبة 0
يوجد داخل وحدة التلوين بالكمبيوتر اسطوانات بالألوان الرئيسية فبعض الأجهزة يوجد بها 8 أو 10 او 12 اسطوانة للالوان الرئيسية 0
فبعد إختيار اللون المطلوب يتم بواسطة برنامج الكمبيوتر تحديد كميت الأكاسيد المطلوبة ونسبها حيث يتم خلط اللون الأبيض ميكانيكيا داخل جاهز الكمبيوتر بهذه الأكاسيد بالنسب المحددة للحصول على اللون المطلوب 0
تعليمات هامة في عمل مؤثرات الدهان
يجب التدريب على هذه المؤثرات على قطع من الخشب ويفضل إستخدام لوح خشبMDF لنعومتها وسهولة تفيذ الدهان والتأثيرات عليها 0
يفضل تنفيذ هذه الأعمال بشخص واحد 0
يجب ن تكون حركة اليد خفيفة ودائرية وعشوائية وغير منتظمة 0
نظافة المعدات والأدوات وبالنسبة للقماش يتم تغييره باستمرار والفرش تكون من النوع الجيد ذو الشعر الطويل 0
يجب أن يكون ضغط اليد متساوي للحصول على شكل منسجم ومتناسب 0
البدء من وسط الجدار إلى الخارج مع إستخدام السولوتيب الدوكو في الأركان والزوايا لعدم دخول الوان الحوائط مع بعضها في الأركان 0
الفرش و الأدوات المستخدمة 
الرولات الجلد الخاصه بتعريق الرخام 0
الرولات الجلد المثقبة 0
الرولات الإسفجية المخرمة 0
الرولات ذات الشعر القصير 0
أدوات من المطاط 0
كتل إسفنجية 0
فرشاة دائرية 0
فرشاة عادية شعر طويل 0
قطع قماش ناعم 0
قطع قماش خشن 0
دهانات الرش الداخلية و الخارجية 
من احدث الدهانات التي تعطي تأثيرات رائعة بجانب قابليتها للغسيل ومقاومتها للعوامل الجوية 0
يتم رش هذه الدهانات بالكمبروسور ويكون المسدس ذو فتحه بمقاس مناسب لنوع الدهان وملحق بالمسدس ، خزان لكل فتحة خزان على أساس الخزان الأول به اللون الأساسي والخزان الثاني به المادة الديكوريه والنوع الأحدث والأكثر إستخداما هو ذو الفتحة الواحدة 0
طرق الدهان بالرش 
1-الطريقة العادية 
تعتمد فكرة الدهان بالرش على ضغط الهواء بالكمبروسور حيث يدفع جزء من الهواء إلى المسدس فيدفع السائل خلال فتحة هذا المسدس 0
وهناك نوعان من طريقة ضغط الهواء إما داخل المسدس او خارجه 
يلزم أن يكون الدهان ذو لزوجة عالية لتنفيذه بالرش 0
الطريقة الصحيحة للرش هي من أعلى إلى أسفل عموديا على سطح الدهان بنظام التسطير وليس دائريا وان تكون المسافة بين المسدس و السطح 20 -25 سم 0
يقدر الفاقد في الدهانات بالرش إلى 35% و يحتاج الدهان إلى مذيبات غالية الثمن بجانب ضرورة تكرار الدهان عدة مرات لإحداث التغطية بالسمك المطلوب 0
2- الرش الساخن 
يتم إستخدم بويات ذات لزوجة عالية تسخن عند درجة حرارة 70 -80 فتقل لزوجتها جدا ثم ترش وهي ساخنة ويوفر ذلك مجهود تكرار الدهان للحصول على التغطية والسمك وتوفير المذيبات . 
تتم عملية التسخين داخل وخارج جهاز الرش ولا تصلح هذه الطريقة لكل أنواع الدهان لحدوث فقاقيع هواء في الدهان 0
3- الرش اللاهوائي 
لا تعتمد هذه لطريقة على ضغط الهوء بل على ضغط كباس لدفع الدهان من المسدس 0
مميزات هذه الطريقة :
عدم تكون فقاعات هواء 0
عدم إستخدام مذيبات و توفير ثمنها ومشاكلها 0
استخدام بويات ودهانات ذات لزوجه عاليه 0
انتظام خروج الدهان من المسدس بصورة ثابتة منتظمة 0
عمل طبقات دهان سميكة بإستخدم التسخين 0
وجود مرشح ومضخة تقليب يضمن إنتظام و تجانس وعدم ترسيب الدهان 0
4-الرش الألكتروستاتيكي 
و هي من احدث طرق الدهان وأنسبها لجميع الأسطح ولا يوجد فاقد دهان نهائي في هذه الطريقة بجانب قلة العمالة 0
الجرافياتو لخارجي 
و هو كالوع المستخدم في الداخل و لك البوليمر المصنع منه من نوع جيد يتحمل الظروف و العومل الجوية 
و يراعى قلل السمك بقدر الإمكان منعا للتشقق 0
و يضاف في التكلفة السقالات و زيادة لمصنعية الخرجية لقلة المعدلات في الواجهات 0
معدلات لجرافياو الخارجي 1ك يفرد من 0.5 إلى 1.5 م2 0
النقاش +لمساعد يقومون بفرد 15-20 م2 0
تضاف تكلفة السقالا عند حساب السعر 0
الكورتز الخارجي 
كالنوع الداخلي و لك يصنعمن بوليمر يتحمل العوامل الجوية المختلفة و برعى نن يقل السمك مع تقليل سمك المعجون 0
تضاف تكلفة السقالات على لسعر 0
معدلات لكوارتز 1ك يفرد 1-2.5 م2 
النقاش +المساعد يفردو من 20 إلى 25 م2
يوجد مدست خاصة برش الكوارتز تمتاز السرعة و ثبات النقشة 0
اللاكيهات الخارجية 
كالنوع الداخلي و لكن يصنع من رزين خاص لحمل االعوامل و الظروف الجوية 0
يجب أيضا أن تكون الأكاسيد لمستخدمة من النوع الثابت على أن يتم الخلط ميكانيكيا بالكمبيوتر 0
تضاف تكلفة السقالات على السعر 0
المعدلات 1ك يفرد 5-7 م2 
النقاش +المساعد يقومونن بفرد 25-30 م2 وجه واحد 
البلاستيك الخارجي 
يجب أ يكون من لنوع القابل للغسيل حيث يصنع من بوليمر خاا مثل (ستيرين أكريلك) لتحمل الظروف الجوية 
كما أن الألوان يجب ن تكو ثبتة و مخلطة ميكانيكيا بالكمبيوتر 
تضاف تكلفة السقالات على السعر 
معدلاته 1ك يفرد من 5-7 م2 و القاشش و المساعد 30-35 م2 
يفضل دهان بوليش شفاف بلاستيك فوق الدهانا البلاستيكية الخارجية لزيادة حمايتها من العوامل الجوية 0
تأثيرات الدهانات الخارجية 
يفضل عمل التأثيرات في الواجهات باستخدام الرولات ذات النقشات المختلفة و الرولات الجلد أو الفرش المختلفة حيث يصعب عمل لتأثيرات بالإسفنج أو القماش أو أكياس البلاستيك لصعوبة ذلك في الواجهات 0
و يفضل أن تكون تأثيرات الواجهات غير بارزة إلا في أضيق الحدود لسهولة تنفيذ الصيانة و يفضل دهان الواجهات بالبوليش الشفاف لسهولة التنظيف و للحفاظ على رونق الواجهات 0
حساب المواد 
سيلر500م2 (معدل الكيلو 8م2)= 62.5كيلو
معجون (معدل الكيلو 7م2)500م2 *4 وجه = 298.5 كيلو
حساب العدة 
سولوتيب +سقالات +فرش +رولات (بنسبة 5% م التكلفة) 
حساب المصاريف الإداري و الأرباح
12% ضرئب
18% رباح المقاول
دهانات الأرضيات 
في حالة الأرضيات الخرسانية القديمةة و الجديدة الي نريد ن قويها اسعدادا لدهانه بالأيبوكسي أو البولي ريثان 
يتم تنظيفها جيدا من أي عوالق أو أتربة ثم إستخدام الكمبروسور لضمان عدم وجود ي بواقي و رواسب ثم يتم دهان وجهين من مواد تقوية الأسطح التي يكون أساسها رزين الأستيرين أكليريك الذي يخفف بالماء و يدهن أأو يرش بالكمبروسور و بعد جفافه النهائي يمكن دهان الأيبوكسي عليه باللون المطلوب 0
الأرضيات بالقشور الملونة 
- تصلح هذه الطريقة لأرضيات المصاعد و في المساحات الي يصعب وضع بلاط بها لقلة الإرتفاع أو لسرعة التنفيذ أو تجميل الأرضيات 0
- يتم نظافة الأرضيات جيدا ثم دهان وجه يبوكسي شفاف و قبل الجفاف الإبتدائي (بعد نصف ساعة) يتم رش القشور الملونة و بعد الجفاف يتم دهان وجه آخر من الأيبوكسي الشفاف ،- علما بأن هذه القشور تباع جاهزة في محلات الديكور الكبرى و الكيماويات 0
- الكيلو منها يفرد 10-15م2 بجانب الأيبوكسي الذي يفرد الكيلو منه 6-8م2 للوجه الواحد 
- و يوجد أنواع معينة من الأيبوكسي و البولي ريثان خاص بالأرضيات كما يوجد منها أنواع أنتي ستاتيك و هي التي تسرب الشحنات الكهربائية خاصة في غرف العمليات و في غرف و معامل الكمبيوتر و اللغات 0
الدهانات الأيبوكسية للأرضيات 
يوجد من هذه الدهانات عدة لوان متميزة تعطي شكلا جيدا و مقاومة عالية للعوامل الجوية 00و قوة التصاق شديدة لا تعتمد على التشرب بمعنى أنه يمكن دهانها على الأسطح الصماء كالرخام القديم أو البلاط أو أي أنواع من الأسطح شرط عدم وجود بها أي رطوبة00 وأن يكون السطح شدديدا قويا ليتحمل هذه الدهانات 0
و يوجد أنواع مائية من هذه الدهانات يمكن دهان الأسطح لرطبة بها 0
يتم دهان الأيبوكسي بالرولة و البروش الجيد و يرش بمسدسات لا هوئية 0
يلزم التجهيز الجيد للسطح و علاج ي نقط ضعف و إزالة أي متعلقات و أأتربة بالكمبروسور و البلاور 0
يوجد دهانات أيبوكسية تحضيرية كبطانة 0
الوقت بين كل وجه و الثني لا يقل عن يوم كمل 0
سمك لدهان يكون من 120-150 ميكرون 0
يتكون الأيبوكسي من مركبين يتم خلطهما جيدا بشونيور داخل علبة مغلقة بها ثقب للبنطة المركب في نهيتها قرص خلط 0
يوجد نوع آخر من الأبيوكسي عبارة عن مركب واحد 0
يجب ن يتم لدهان في مكان غير مترب متجدد الهواء 0
يتم إتباع تعليمات الأمن الصناعي و الوقائي من حيث رتداء الأقنعة و القفازات و الأحذية و النظارات مع عدم التدخين نهائيا و كذلك الأكل 0
في حالة تعرض الجلد أو بالعين يتم الغسيل الجيد بالماء عشر مرات أو أكثر ثم لعرض الفوري على الطبيب 
دهانات البولي ريثان للأرضيات 
يتمتع هذ النوع من الدهانات بمروننة عالية و تغطية الشروخ الشعرية مع مقاومة جيدة للصدمات لذلك يستخدم في رضيات ملاعب كرة اليد و السلة و لكرة الطائرة 0
كما أن له مقاومة شديدة للكيماويات و العوامل الجوية و الرطوبة و لري و لإحتكاك لذلك يستخدم في المصانع و المخازن سواء في الأرضيات و الحوائط 0
يتم إتباع طرق تشغيل و الإحتياطت الخاصصة بالدهنت الأيبوكسية 0
الوسط الحامل 
هو الجزء السائل الذي مسئوليته حمل مكونات الدهان من مواد رابطة و رزين إو بوليمر أو أكاسيد 0
إضاافات البويات 
مثل المجففات 00 و مواد منع العفونة 00 و المواد المشتقة و المبللة 00 و مواد منع اللمعان 00 و لمواد التي تمتصص الأشعة فوق البنفسجية00 و للإضافات دور هام جدا في لحصول على دهانات و بويات جيدة 
خواص الأيبوكسي الشفاف 
الكثافة 1.15+0.02 كجم /لتر
فترة التشغيل 30 دقيقة 
الجفاف الإبتدائي 8 ساعات 
الجفاف النهائي 7 يام 
الفترة بين الوجه و الآخر عند 25 درجة مئوية هي 24 ساعة 
قل درجة حرارة للتشغيل 5
مقااومة الحرارة 90 درجة مئوية رطب 
مدة التخزين سنة في ظروف جيدة بعيدا عن الحرارة و الرطوبة 0
خواص الدهانات الأيبوكسية 
فترة التشغيل من 2 إلى 4 ساعة 
الجفاف الإبتدائي عند 25 درجة مئوية 2 ألى 4 ساعات 0
النهائي 7 أيام 
سمك الدهان 100 ميكرون 
قل درجة حررة 5
معدل الإستهلاك 200-300 جم/ م2 /وجه 
التخزين سنة في ظروف جيدة بعيدا عن الرطوبة و الحرارة 0
خواص الدهانات البولي ريثان
اللزوجة 1500#500 مم بشكال ثابتة عند 25 درجة مئوية 
مقااومة الشد 4.7 كجم / سم2 
زمن الشك الإبتدائي 24 ساعة عند 25 درجة مئوية 
الشك النهائي عند نفس لدرجة 4 أيام 
الإستطالة 600% عند 25 م 
الصلاوة 15-18 جهاز شور A
الإستهلاك 1.5 كجم / م2 / مم
التخزين سنة في ظروف جيدة بعيدا عن الحرارة و الرطوبة 0
أنواع عيوب الدهانات :
العيوب الناتجة من سوء التصنيع وعلاجها 0
العيوب الناتجة من سوء المصنعية وعلاجها 0
العيوب الناتجة من سوء الإستعمال 0
العيوب الناتجة من سوء الإستعمال وعلاجها 0
العيوب الناتجة من عدم معالجة أسطح الدهان وعلاجها 0
العيوب الناشئة من الإستخدام الخاطئ للمخففات وعلاجها 0
العيوب الناشئة عن سوء التخزين والعبوات وعلاجها 0
العيوب المتعلقة بالنظافة 0
العيوب الناتجة عن عدم الدراية الخامات الحديثة 0
عيوب تنتج عن تقابل الأسطح المختلفة 0
عيوب تنتج عن عدم تناسب أدوات الدهان مع النقشة المطلوبة 0
عيوب ناتجة عن سوء التخزين 0
عيوب ناتجة عن طول فترة التخزين 0
عيوب ناتجة عن سوء المصنعية 0
عيوب ناتجة من الصناعة 0
عيوب من سوء إستخدام الشئ المدهون 


الأكاسيد الملونة 
هي مساحيق بودرة تضاف للقواعد الأساسية لإكسابها لون معين و قد يستخدم نوع واحد أو نوعين من الأكاسيد بشرط عدم حدوث تفاعل بين هذه الأكاسيد و بعضها 0


في حالة الدهانات الشفافة و البيضاء التي تقوم القواعد الأساسية بدون الملونات لا تحتاج في هذه الحالة إلى أي ملونات 0


أنواع الأكاسيد الملونة 
أكاسيد رخية مثل الأسبيداج و الطينة البيضاء و الأحمر الزنغفري الطبيعي 000 إلخ0
أكاسيد كيماوية مثل الليثيبون و كبريتات الباريوم 0
أكاسيد حيوانية مثل الأحمر اللعلي وأحمر الجملكة وأسود وبني العظام 0
الأكاسيد الحرارية مثل الجير السلطاني 0
الأكاسيد النباتية مثل أسود الفحم والأزرق الهندي والأحمرالزنغفرى الصناعي وأحمر الكاديوم والأخضر النباتي 0


أدوت الدهان 


1-الصنفرة 
و أنواع الصنفرة هي :
1- صنفرة خشنة تأخذ أرقام 40 – 50 – 60 
2- صنفرة متوسطة تأخذ أرقام 80 - 100
3- صنفرة ناعمة تأخذ أرقام 120 – 150 – 180 
4- صنفرة ناعمة جدا 
5- صنفرة مقاومة للماء 
6- صنفرة كهربائية صغيرة الحجم 0
7- صنفرة تركب على كتل خشبية للأسطح المنحنية 0


2- سكاكين المعجون 
الأنواع الرئيسية للسكاكين :
سكينة المعجون العددية من 1 إلى 6 و تكون من الصلب المرن 0
سكينة عمل المذهب الخاص بأعمال الديكورات والموبيليا 0
سكينة الحريق وتستخدم لإزالة الدهانات بالحرق و تكون حادة و مشطوفة 0
سكينة الكرانيش و تستخدم لعمل معجون الكرنيش 0


3- الفرش 
شعر الخنزير: و تستخدم في الدهانات المائية و الزيتية 0
شعر الحصان : هي أنعم من شعر الخنزير و تستخدم في الدهانات السيلولوزية و الجملكة و اللاكيهات 0


الشعر الصناعي : في الدهانات المائية و لا تصلح للدهانات الزيتية أو السيلولوزية لحدوث تفاعل بين هذه الدهانات و الشعر الصناعي 0
ويوجد ايضا فرش مصنوعة من مشتقات نباتية مثل فرش الجير والبيتومين وهو ارخص أنواع الفرش 0


4- الأمشاط 
هي أشهر و أحسن أنواع الفرش لدهانات الطهاره (التشطيب) في الدهانات والورنيشات السنتتيكية أوالسيلولوزية اوالمائية 0


5- الرولات 
أنواع الرولات :
الرولات العادية : 
و تكون الإسطوانة من البلاستيك مكسوه باللباد ذو الوبرة 0
ويجب العناية بغسيل الروله بعد الدهان و ذلك بالمذيب المناسب مثل النفط المعدني في حالة الدهانات الزيتية وبالماء في حالة الدهنات المائية أوبالنثر في حالة الدهانات السيلولوزية مثل الدوكو0


2- الرولات المزخرفة :
و تكون إسطوانتها مصنوعة من الصلب أوالبلاستيك اوالخشب 
كماتوجد رولات حديثة خاصة بالكوارتز والجرافياتو وتكون كسوتها من البلاستيك المنقوش وهي متميزه باللون الأصفر وفي حالة الرغبه في الحصول على نقشات كبيرة يمكن تخريم البلاستيك بسيخ مستدير ساخن 0


3- الرولات الصلبة : 
تستخدم في تفريغ الهواء والضغط على رولات ورق الحائط ثناء اللصق 0



تركيب البوليش للكوارتز و البلاستيك



الخامات النسب 
أكسيد تيتانيوم 19.6% 
هيكساميتا فوسفات صوديوم 0.3% 
كربونات الكالسيوم 10% 
مادة حافظة 0.1% 
كوبوليمر P.v.a 30% 
كوارتز خشن 20% 
تيلوز 1% 20% 
المجموع 100% 


تركيب بلاستيك بطانات والوان (مطفي) : 



الخامات النسب 
مواد حافظة 0.3% 
هيكساميتا فوسفات صوديوم 0.1% 
أكسيد تيانيوم 10% 
تبلوز 1% 21.6% 
كربونات كالسيوم 15% 
كوبوليمر P.v.a 20% 
ليثيبون 10% 
بودرة تلك 5% 
المجموع 100% 




تركيب بلاستيك واجهات :



الخامات النسب 
ستيرين اكليريلك 25% 
تيلور 1% 20% 
سيليكات ألمونيوم 10% 
هيكساميتا فوسفات الصوديوم 0.1% 
مواد حافظة 0.3% 
أكسيد التيتانيوم 20% 
بودرة تلك بيضاء 3.6% 
كاولين 10% 
كربونات كالسيوم 10% 
المجموع 100% 


تركيب الكوارتز الأبيض



الخامات النسب 
كوبوليمر P.v.a 30% 
تبيلوز 1% 20% 
سيليكات ألومونيوم 10% 
هيكساميتا فوسفات صوديوم 0.3% 
مواد حافظة 0.1% 
بودرة تلك 4.6% 
كوارتز ناعم 10% 
أكسيد تيتانيوم 19% 
كربونات كالسيوم 5% 
المجموع 100% 


تركيب لاكيه خارجي لامع 



الخامات النسب 
راتنج طويل الزيت 45% 
نفط معدني 10% 
أكسيد تيتانيوم 25% 
مجففات 1% 
مانع قشرة 0.2% 
مانع ترسيب 1% 
مادة حافظة 0.1% 
أكسيد باريوم 12.7% 
ليثيبون 5% 
المجموع 100% 


تركيب لاكيه نصف لامع



الخامات النسب 
راتنج طويل الزيت 22% 
راتنج متوسط الزيت 18% 
مجففات 0.1% 
مانع قشرة 0.2% 
أكسيد زنك 5.8% 
ليثيبون 10% 
كربونات كالسيوم ناعمة 15% 
أكسيد تيتانيوم 17% 
نفط معدني 10% 
المجموع 100% 


تركيب دهان زيتي غير لامع



الخامات النسب 
راتنج طويل زيت الصويا 25% 
نفط معدني 15% 
أكسيد تيتانيوم 20% 
كربونات كالسيوم ناعمة 28.8% 
أكسيد زنك 0.2% 
ليثيبون 7% 
مجففات 1% 
مانع قشرة 1% 
مانع ترسيب 1% 
المجموع 100% 


تأثير الألوان :
دهانات الأسبوتش ( بإستخدام الإسفنج ) 0
إحساس الرخام 0
تأثير الوهج 0
غسيل الألوان 0
مؤثرات القماش 0
الدهان بعمل الاسطمبات أو الشبلو نات أو الاستنيسل 0 
إستخدام شرائط الورق في الديكور
​
أحب أن أضيف أن الدهان بشكل عام يتكون من 
1- مادة لاصقة (تحدد نوعيتها ونسبتها جودة الدهان ومجال استخدامه)
2- المذيب (وهو مرتبط بنوع المادة اللاصقة يساهم في عملية الجفاف وتسهيل استخدام الدهان)
3- المواد الملونة المغطية (وهي التي تعطي الدهان خاصية تغطية لون الأساس)
4- المواد المالئة (وهي المسؤولة عن لمحة الدهان)
5- المواد المضافة (وهي المسؤولة عن إيجاد خواص معينة كرفع اللمعة أو إنقاصها أو رفع اللزوجة أو مقاومة البكتيريا أو العفن أو غيرها)

والسلام ختام


----------



## لوف ستي (7 مارس 2008)

كل الاحترام لمعلوماتك القيمه ومساعدتك

تحياتي


----------



## احمد ابوشادى (12 مارس 2008)

الراتنج دا اللى هو الالكيد رزين ولا فية بديل لية


----------



## h.chemist (13 مارس 2008)

yes this is the resin thanks


----------



## زياد محمد (13 مارس 2008)

الف شكر لك اخي الكريم 


بالنسبة لتركيب الالوانة 



اي توليف الون 
مثلا مزج الفضي مع قليل من الاصفر لااعطاء لون معين وهكذا


----------



## دسوقي (11 يوليو 2008)

اخي العزيز عندي مشكلة 
عند نسج البوليستر قد يحدث بعض الوسخ فارجو منك ان تعطيني بعض التركيبات او الصبغات البيضاء لعلاج هذة المشكلة ولك كل الشكر


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (25 يوليو 2008)

أخى العزيز 
اذا كان ممكن أى معلومات عن بويات السيارات الدوكو والأكريلك 
وجزاك الله كل خير.......


----------



## midoo_mahgoub (31 يوليو 2008)

ياسيدي ع المعلومات الجامده تسلم عليها ياغالي


----------



## كيميائي موهوب (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## كيميائى محمد السيد (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاكم اللة خيرا*​


----------



## المهندسه ليى (13 أكتوبر 2008)

مساء الخير والله اخي العزيز اذا امكن اريد اعرف تركيب الاصباغ في صباغة الاقمشة والصوف يعني اريد اعرف نوع المركبات الكيمياوية 
لكي اعرف كيفة معالجة المخلفات المياة الصناعية الناتجة من عملية صبغ الاقمشة والصوف
ولك مني جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## h.chemist (7 ديسمبر 2008)

سيدتي ارجو التواصل


----------



## master1985 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد منك توضيح كيفية صناعة المياه الكيميائية لتثبيت الاصبغة على الاقمشة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محب الكيمياء (20 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافية على هذه المعلومات
اريد ان اسالك عن السلر السريع واختلافه عن السلر البطيئ في تركيبه وطريقة صناعته
وشكرا


----------



## khaledtam (28 ديسمبر 2008)

اربد معلومات مفصلة عند دور الماء الصباغة وماهو مصير ه بعد الاستعمال


----------



## فارس الزهراني (28 ديسمبر 2008)

ابي تطبيقات عن الأبوكسي 
Epoxy


----------



## ارماجيدون (31 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أنا أعمل في مجال الصباغة منذ أكثر من اربع سنوات ولكني إلى لآن لا أعرف كيفية العمل الصحيح في مختبر الألوان البسيط والذي هو عبارة عن تركيب اللون على عينة مخبرية صغيرة ومن ثم تحويل نسبها للأوزان الكبيرة أرجو منك أن توضح لي كيفية العمل الصحيح بالنسبة لمخبر الألوان ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ليلى البراك (5 يناير 2009)

*مساعدة*

السلام عليكم 
اتمنى على من لديه معلومات او موقع بحوث بالعربي او بالانكليزي عن استعمال الماء المغناطيسي في عملية صباغة الاقمشةوتأثيره على عملية الصباغةان يزويدنا بالمعلومات وبارك الله في جهودكم المبذولةواعانكم على مساعدة الاخرين ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## مصطفى محمد كامل (18 أبريل 2009)

اخى العزيز اريد تركيبات التنر المختلفه و نسب خلطها


----------



## احمدعبدالكريم (19 أبريل 2009)

اخي الكريم اريد معرفة تركيبة معجون الجدران البلاستيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمدعبدالكريم (20 أبريل 2009)

ارجو الرد للاهمية اخي الكريم


----------



## ramze (21 أبريل 2009)

يعطيكم العافية اخواني 
اريد مساعدة بخصوص تركيبة الدهانات المائية والزيتية 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## السيد الحضرى (29 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد توضيح اكثر


----------



## السيد الحضرى (29 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد شرح كامل لمراحل الصباغة


----------



## السيد الحضرى (29 ديسمبر 2009)

كما اريد اسماء المواد الكيماوية المستخدمة فى الصباغة


----------



## علاء غازي عاصي (11 فبراير 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء
لقد ابهرتني معلوماتكم الصناعية في مجال الاصباغ
اريد السؤال عن المعاجين الديكورية (تاثير المرمر) او ما يسمى بالترخيم وهي معجونة ايطالية تعطي تاثير المرمر اثناء الضغط عليها بالشفرة او المالج ومكتوب عليها ان مادة تكوينها الاساسية هي الجير(lime)
السؤال هو ما هي المادة التي تخفف هذة المعجونة بدون تغيير في خواصها الكيميائية وتساعد ايضا في نشر المعجونة بشكل اسهل واكثر واسرع(اي زيادة قابلية التشغيل)
الرجاء الاجابة السريعة وشكرا


----------



## samers78 (7 يوليو 2010)

أخي الكريم نريد طريقة صنع ورنيشات الأحذية بواسطة الشمع وماهي طريقة الخلط مع الماء


----------



## هيمو555 (22 فبراير 2011)

تشكر على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## انتصار منطاوى (28 فبراير 2011)

*تركيبات دهانات الظرق والايبوكسى*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو مساعدتى فى انواع و تركيبات دهانات الطرق والدهانات الايبوكسية ارجوك 0 
وشكرا


----------



## lamigra (15 يناير 2012)

*مشكوور اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك
*


----------



## حسونة حسن حسونة (21 يوليو 2014)

ممكن لو حد يقدر يفيدني في الخامات الداخلة في تركيب السافيتو ( المونة الاسمنتية الملونة للواجهات ) وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (21 يوليو 2014)

الاساس فى السافيتو هو الاسمنت الابيض للفواتح والاسمنت االرمادى للالوان الغامقه ونستخدم مجموعة اضافات لتحسين الخواص منها الجير المطفى وكالسيوم استيارات بنسب قليله لتحسين الخواص ومنع التشقق ان شاء الله اكون فى المكتب اكتب لك تركيبته بالضبط حتى لا اعتمد على الذاكرة العجوزة بتاعتى


----------



## حسونة حسن حسونة (22 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس واكون شاكر ليك جدااا لاني داخل على المشروع دة وبصراحة المعلومات قليلة جدااا في المجال دة


----------



## ابو يوسف (22 يوليو 2014)




----------



## xspeeder (26 يوليو 2014)

*باشا ارجوووووووك اريد تركيبة الغراء الأبيض عالي الجوده *


----------



## hamo_smsm (14 سبتمبر 2014)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hamo_smsm (14 سبتمبر 2014)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## alydar (19 نوفمبر 2014)

كيف اصنع الحبر النافر للطباع الحريرررية على القماش و شكرا


----------



## som3aaaa (19 نوفمبر 2014)

لو سمحت عايز تركيبة لمعجون السيارات دوكو وتركيب المنشف بتاعه


----------

